# What type do you consider the most popular? (For example, in Junior High)



## 509087 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm personally not concerned with my own popularity. On the contrary, a person I know is. She is currently going to Junior High, and popularity is her life. If you were in Junior High, what would you consider the most popular type?

*edit* Fixed it!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ESFP all the way. They are called performers for a reason. :tongue:


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Hahaha, everyone is 100% in agreement so far.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd say ESFJ or ENFJ just because of all that Fe.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

It really depends though I think ESTPs and ENFJs would be the most popular in a typical junior high school.


----------



## chalk (Mar 20, 2014)

ENTPs were the most popular when I was in school. The charismatic, personable and ambitious people. ESFP is probably another type that gets popular in the sense that they make the most friends because they're sweet and outgoing.

One of my friends in 8th grade who was very popular tests as a ENFP, but I'm pretty sure she was a thinker. She was even more oblivious to people's feelings than I was, she was constantly rude without realizing it. (Or maybe she did realize it?)


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Haha, I'm an ENFJ and I was about the least popular person there in jr. high. Everyone hated me for no reason. I do think ESFPs would probably be the most popular.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Funny how most voted ESFP, most of the ESFPs I've known actually felt like misfits in school. I voted ESFJ because a. they're a common type and b. SFJs are really great at conforming to social norms.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It depends. The popular people are usually jocks and hot girls. So, whoever is a jock, and/or hot. You don't make yourself popular through "performing". Kids in art, band, chorus and drama club were nerds. Ok, they weren't all nerds, but they were popular before joining this stuff. Having a good personality does not make you popular. More superficial things do. If a girl is hot and comes from a wealthy family, she is gonna be popular. Doesn't matter what type she is.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Probably an ESxx type. Some ENxJs, but they tend to be more in an academic circle (making massive generalizations of course).
I noticed lots of ISTP males among the meathead types. 

I agree that the ESFPs I've known were often more drawn to an outsider clique (it's that Fi!). My ESFP sister is certainly a performer & makes friends easily, but in HS she always liked these hipster, counter-culture cliques instead of the cheerleader & jock types. She has this vehement dislike for "judgey" people (which comes across as judgmental in her, haha), which the so-called "popular" cliques tend to be full of.

As a side, I always found the notion of popularity hilarious when I was a teen. The so-called popular types were not well-liked by many. They gave themselves prominence & perhaps were envied for it, but they were not popular in the true sense of the word. I noticed the "hot girls" marketed themselves as such, using certain clothing & tanning & whatnot, but their figures & faces were often rather ordinary. These people were just good at creating images others thought were desirable, although not really_ likable_. 

Instead of existing in popular cliques, I noticed the truly popular were individuals who crossed boundaries & made friends with people in many cliques & of varying social status. ESFPs probably are those types, so maybe they are popular in the true sense, but not according to the stereotype.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

OrangeAppled said:


> Probably an ESxx type. Some ENxJs, but they tend to be more in an academic circle (making massive generalizations of course).
> 
> I agree that the ESFPs I've known were often more drawn to an outsider clique (it's that Fi!). My ESFP sister is certainly a performer & makes friends easily, but in HS she always liked these hipster, counter-culture cliques instead of the cheerleader & jock types. She has this ironic, vehement dislike for "judgey" people, which the so-called "popular" cliques tend to be full of.
> 
> As a side, I always found the notion of popularity hilarious when I was a teen. The so-called popular types were not well-liked by many. They gave themselves prominence & perhaps were envied for it, but they were not popular in the true sense of the word. Instead of popular cliques,* I noticed the truly popular were individuals who crossed boundaries & made friends with people in many cliques & of varying social status. ESFPs probably are those types, so maybe they are popular in the true sense, but not according to the stereotype.*


That was me, and how I saw it too. I fit in with everybody. 

And yes, most popular kids are actually not well liked, they are kind of like politicians. We don't like them or the system, but recognize they have power in it.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually, the standard you are popular by is what girls you can get. The highest level is dating older, popular girls. That is the top of popularity. That is a class its own. I wasn't in that class. I couldn't quite date the hottest girl in my own grade either. I could crack the top ten, top 5 if I was lucky. Top 3 is probably my ceiling. So I was like B+ or A popularity. There was one step above me.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

I guess as an ESFP I'm too kewl for you guys.

It really depends what you mean by popular. I was really well known if that means anything. It dosent neccessarily mean everyone _liked _me.

I had quite a bit of school yard enemies.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

ESFPs. I'll go father and say that they are one of the most common types throughout the American education system. Unfortunately, they were (and still are) one of my least favorite types to be around with in general.

Here's something I wrote a couple month ago late at night when I had nothing better to do.

"...Kids are always expected by their parents, teacher, and peers to “hang out” with their “friends” constantly. This is the equivalent of a death sentence for an introvert. From this point forward, “popular kids” who manipulate their “friends” begin their rise up the social ladder. From then on, a vicious cycle of targeting the introverted begins. In the American education system, the very idea of a true friendship is twisted, broken, and thrown out, then replaced with the idea that anyone who has something in common with you is a friend. Extroversion in school is the key to surviving on a day-by-day basis..."

That's why the education system is filled with ESFPs from my point of view.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd say ESTP, then ENFJ or ESFP.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I dunno, popularity was pretty arbitrary when I was in Junior High. I was almost ridiculously popular despite hardly ever talking and not knowing anyone's name or face or personality, and there were people with personalities similar to that of my own with far less fortune (or misfortune, my connotation of Junior High varies day to day). It was just...random. People in the same cliques didn't even have common interests.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ESTPs, methinks? Uhhhhhh.
INFPs are quite popular at my school, IDRKW lol. XD


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

in my school it's enfj


----------



## Corny Puns (Apr 4, 2014)

In my school ESFJs are the most popular among the stereotypical popular crowd because they're outgoing, and conform to social norms (that's what I voted for). ESFPs are most popular among the hipsters because they are funny, charming, and non-conformists. ENTPs are most popular among the nerdy kids (I'm an ENTP myself, so I can attest to that. We are both smart and charismatic). INFPs are most popular among the sweet, normal kids. They have a sweet, dreamy nature that kids who don't fall into a traditional category are attracted to.
Just my thoughts on the matter


----------



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

When I was in high school, it seemed like Sensors (as opposed to Intuitives) were more likely to be "popular", especially if they were also Extroverts. Over-analysis (something common to Intuitives) isn't usually looked upon as something that the socially-adept partake in. The last two letters (F/T and J/P), I would guess, probably don't show as strong a correlation as the first two. "Popularity" is pretty arbitrary and vague anyway, though.


----------

